#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-09
<pedro> hola, alguien usa Ekiga
<pedro> buenas, podria alguien constestar
<pedro> hello
<pedro> como se si alguien existe ahora en esta sala
<pedro> cómo sé si alguién existe en este canal
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<martincasc> Hola a todos. Gusto en verte también por acá SergioMeneses je
<Lobotomo> hola martin
<SergioMeneses> malev, \o
<SergioMeneses> martincasc, \o
<SergioMeneses> falla del tab
<malev> buenas!
<martincasc> malev, \o
<Lobotomo> buenas
<SergioMeneses> Lobotomo, \o
<Lobotomo> SergioMeneses: ;)
<Lobotomo> jeje
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos luego!...
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-10
<mariano> \q
<mariano> ahh, esto no es psql :)
<mama21mama> pss como si fuera dificil editar una bd en nano...
<tutuca> buenas
<tutuca> tengo una hp g42 que no quiere bootear ni a la consola de recuperación de ubuntu (11.04) le acabo de correr un memtest y paso sin errores
<tutuca> en la consola de recuperación se queda tildada cuando me pide elegir el tipo de sesión que quiero correr
<tutuca> hay alguna manera de saltear ese paso y que me lleve a una sesion filesafeX derecho?
<solovoy> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-11
<vanina> Hola a todos
<parnassus> hola
<vanina> hola parmassus
<parnassus> hola vanina
<vanina> conoces de algun IDE tipo el VisualStudio para PHP  ?
<parnassus> geany
<vanina> es q antes usaba VisualStudio
<vanina> pero ahora en la facultad me piden trabajar en PHP
<vanina> y estoy perdida
<mama21mama> servidor libre : albasol.info puerto: 5222 protocolo xmpp
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-12
<Dark4ngel> hola wenas
<Dark4ngel> alguien me prodia ayudar con un problem??
<mama21mama> cual problema-? el que sepa te respondera.
<Dark4ngel> instale ubuntu 11.04, pero navegador por internet, me va super lento respecto a windows, y he buscado en mil foros y no encuentro solucion alguna
<mama21mama> carga lentas las web?
<Dark4ngel> muy muy muy lenta
<mama21mama> debe ser tu isp
<mama21mama> no el navegador,
<mama21mama> as un test de velocidad
<Dark4ngel> instale el navegador chrome, y lo hice y la velocidad va bien
<Dark4ngel> por si era problema del mozilla
<mama21mama> hacete esta prueba http://www.speedtest.net/
<mama21mama> en ambos navegadores
<Dark4ngel> 0k y si sigue el problema y la velocidad va bien que puede ser¿
<mama21mama> el perfil del firefox
<mama21mama> le borras el que usa y creas uno nuevo.
<Dark4ngel> ahora regreso voy a iniciar ubuntu y aora te cuento.grax
<Dark4ngel> me es imposible abrir la pagina:(
<Dark4ngel> alguien podria saber de que es?
<granjero> buenos dias sala!
<granjero> como dicen que les va?
<granjero> unimix =)
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Jerry Rivera - Caribe Gardel - Melodía de Arrabal - (0:12/4:22)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-13
<mama21mama> opera paso la prueba de la webdelamuerte http://cut07.tk/chau
<mama21mama> que grande opera.
<mariano> buen día, ubuntu-ar
<Dark4ngel> hola wenas, alguin conoce el blackubuntu?
<Dark4ngel> hola wenass alguien sabe xk sale esto al intentar iniciar un live cd
<Dark4ngel> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<unimix> Dark4ngel: porque o no es un LiveCD o porque no esta correctamente generado
<Dark4ngel> unimix
<Dark4ngel> en otro pc
<Dark4ngel> si arranca
<Dark4ngel> en el mio no
<Dark4ngel> :S
<unimix> Dark4ngel: entonces revisaria por el lado del hardware/BIOS porque es ahi donde tenes alguna diferencia entre ambos casos
<Dark4ngel> unimix
<Dark4ngel> es lo que hice
<Dark4ngel> desmonte el la caja del pc para kitar el dvd
<Dark4ngel> y cambiar el jumper
<Dark4ngel> y ponerlo en master
<Dark4ngel> el 1 de la izkierda
<Dark4ngel> y aun asi sigue
<Dark4ngel> dando erorr
<unimix> Dark4ngel: es que debe haber algo mas. No creo que el el setup de la unidad de CD sea la causa
<Dark4ngel> ah
<Dark4ngel> unimix y que puedo hacer, que me recomiendas?
<Dark4ngel> esque no quiero llevarlo a una tienda de pcs y ke me cobren dinero xD
<unimix> fijate que diferencias hay en las configuraciones de inicio del BIOS de ambas maquinas, en ppo
<unimix> tambien seria interesante intercambiar las unidades de CD entre ambas maquinas y volver a probar
<Dark4ngel> para aber si no es del cd no?
<Dark4ngel> la plaka base no es,xk es la misma una asus
<Dark4ngel> eso de seguro
<Dark4ngel> XD
<unimix> para saber si es alguna caracteristica o inconveniente en la unidad misma o en la interface IDE o SATA (lo que aplique) de la motherboard
<Dark4ngel> umm voy a probar eso de la bios
<Dark4ngel> 1
<Dark4ngel> ppo que opcion es?
<unimix> hasta podria ser problema del cable de datos que va desde la MB a la unidad
<Dark4ngel> unimix mejor llevarlo alguna tienda?
<unimix> depende de la habilidad y confianza que tengas para el hardware :)
<Dark4ngel> ajjaj
<Dark4ngel> "algo me defiendo"
<Dark4ngel> unimix stoy en la bios del otro pc, que opcio n es esa de la ppo?
<unimix> haciendo los cambios con cuidado, anotando detalles si te da mas seguridad, es suficiente, creo
<unimix> ppo == principio
<Dark4ngel> ah
<Dark4ngel> el main
<unimix> la idea es comparar el setup de ambos BIOS, considerando que son maquinas equivalentes, y ver que diferencias encontras para ajustar y volver a probar
<unimix> tengo que salir unos minutos. Suerte con eso :)
<Dark4ngel> muchas gracias unimix
<Dark4ngel> voy a probar.
<Dark4ngel> taluego
<solovoy> hola
<mariano> un diccionario por ahí
<granjero> AUXILIOOOOOOOOOo
<granjero> estaba borrando unas cosas y borre todos los bakups del año con rm -R
<granjero> hay forma de volver atras?
<granjero> unimix, !!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<granjero> hola?????????//
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> hola
<granjero> mama21mama,
<granjero> hola
<granjero> estaba borrando unas cosas y borre todos los bakups del año con rm -R
<granjero> hay forma de volver atras?
<mama21mama> busca en tu papelera
<granjero> es unserver
<granjero> sin X
<mama21mama> y que tambien tiene papelera
<granjero> donde?
<mama21mama> trash
<granjero> seguro?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> si no tiene papelera esta mal echo el servidor
<granjero> instale por defecto
<granjero> es un server de datos
<mama21mama> tiene trash buscala
<granjero> locate trash
<granjero> ?
<granjero> no no tiene
<granjero> LLORO!!!!!!!!!!
<mama21mama> /root/.local/share/Trash
<granjero> no existe .local en /root
<mama21mama> busca trash
<granjero> con que comando?
<granjero> ni con find
<granjero> ni con locate
<mama21mama> find -name 'trash'
<mama21mama> find / -name 'trash'
<mama21mama> para proteger la carpeta de backups
<mama21mama> cd backups
<mama21mama> touch ./-i
<granjero> no
<granjero> no aparece nada
<granjero> me la voy a cortar
<granjero> =(
<mama21mama> a el rm elimina de modo permanente granjero
<granjero> si lo se
<granjero> por eso lloro
<mama21mama> usa una aplicacion para recuperar
<mama21mama> conozco uan buen para forences.
<mama21mama> autopsy
<mama21mama> http://mamalibre.text0.tk/?q=content/autopsy-interfaz-grafica-de-analisis-forense-digital
<granjero> en el server no tengo x
<granjero> voy a probar cone sto primero http://www.mail-archive.com/linux@listas.inf.utfsm.cl/msg25708.html
<mama21mama> si no necesitas x
<mama21mama> solo un browser
<mama21mama> hay navegadores por teminales.
<mama21mama> los backups nunca pero nunca deben estar en el pc/servidor
<mama21mama> deben estar en dvd o en al nube
<mama21mama> o en un harddisk solo exclusivamente de backups
<granjero> estan en un disco solo de bakups
<granjero> pero estaba haciendo cosas
<granjero> tuve que descomprimir
<granjero> y luego al borrar estaba en el escalon equivoaco
<granjero> equivocado
<mama21mama> me a pasado
<granjero> suerte que no soy el unico nabo
<granjero> me desconecto
<granjero> vuelvo en un rato
<granjero> mama21mama, esa herramienta que pasaste funciona en ext4?
<granjero> y otro pregunta, si uso el disco donde estaban los archivos para generar el .dd me va a pisar los inodos donde estaba la data
<granjero> y el otro disco que tengo es pequeño
<granjero> y tengo miedo que lo llene
<mama21mama> granjero, supongo que si no se
<granjero> #$*&#$@#!!@#!!!
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-14
 * mama21mama 0/
<Jorge-Concep> A pesar de muchas crítica que se ven.....a mí Unity me encantó.......
<duende> hola
<duende> buenas tardes alguien usa xubuntu???
#ubuntu-ar 2011-05-15
<duende> hola que tal alguien que use xfce 4.8 sabe como editar el menú de aplicaciones para que no me salga el item de ayuda, acerca de ...  lector de correo, navegador web ???????
<pedrocarol> hola
<pedrocarol> hay alguien en casa
<ArchangelSe7en> espanol ?
<pedrocarol> si
<pedrocarol> conocen cuál es el mejor gestor de proyectos para ubuntu 10.10
<ArchangelSe7en> no habla espanol
<ArchangelSe7en> sorry :P
<pedrocarol> well ubuntu is not perfect in that
<pedrocarol> know or have used any project manager
<Guest78582> hola
<Guest78582> soy brasileño
<Guest78582> estoy intentando aprender español de acento argentino
<Guest78582> hay alguien en esta sala
<Guest78582> ?
<Guest78582> hola
<Guest78582> quién es
<Guest78582> ?
<Guest78582> hablas español
<Guest78582> ?
<Guest78582> hola mama
<Guest78582> como estás
<Guest78582> dónde vivis?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-07
<emper0r> buenas
<Dementor9573> nas..
<aubusto> buenas
<aubusto> queria realizar unas consultas
<aubusto> capaz que alguien me puede ayudar
<aubusto> tengo instalado ubuntu como un programa de windows. Osea que al inicio me pregunta con que sistema operativo quiero arrancar.
<aubusto> resulta que actualice ubuntu, y se colgó a mitad de la instalacion
<aubusto> ahora no puedo iniciar ubuntu, me larga un error como que no encuentra algunos archivos
<Dementor9573> es probable que debas volver a instalar ubuntu desde cero... ya que hay cosas corruptas... por suerte el grub no se rompió...
<Dementor9573> sino ni windows podrías arrancar...
<aubusto> Gracias dementor... y para instalar ubuntu como el único sistema operativo? como debería hacer?
<Dementor9573> En dicho caso cuando te pida como usar el disco rígido, pedis usar todo y te borra wincho...
<aubusto> jaja dale. excelente! no me borrará todos los archivos que tengo guardados, info, etc.?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-08
<invitado_web> Buenas!
<invitado_web> Hay alguien?
<beuno> hola!  http://www.groofi.com/profile/beuno/projects/ubuconla-2012-conferencia-de-ubuntu-en-argentina
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-09
<user21> Saludos...
<Vero2> hola, alguien conoce a roaxsoax?
<m4v> Vero2: para?
<Vero2> m4v porque no estoy segura si es de ubuntu-ar o ubuntu-es
<m4v> roaksoax no es argentino que yo sepa, y hace tiempo que no lo veo en #ubuntu-es
<Vero2> ok gracias
<sambalespetri> m4v: ¿sabés por qué la lista de correo de -ar es tan activa y el canal no lo es tanto?
<m4v> sambalespetri: nop, porque e
<m4v> porque hay más gente que prefiere el email? :p
<sambalespetri> no es una adivinanza.
<sambalespetri> lo pregunto en serio. me parece curioso
<m4v> no me parece tan raro, yo por ejemplo prefiero estar en IRC que mirar la lista de correo.
<m4v> es natural que lo contrario también se de.
<sambalespetri> yo tambien lo prefiero
<sambalespetri> pero pedir soporte en la lista de correo para ciertos problemas acaso no es muy lento para el usuario?
<m4v> el maillist es como un foro, tiene sus ventajas.
<sambalespetri> reconozco que asi es
<m4v> y responden bastante rápido en el maillist igual
<sambalespetri> es verdad
<sambalespetri> pero la gente que colabora allí no suele andar para acá, o si?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-10
<GUN10> hola como están
<GUN10> quiero hacer una consulta. como puedo activar los efectos de ventanas en ubuntu 12.04
<GUN10> no me aparece la opcion en "apariencia"
<beuno> unimix, ping
<unimix> beuno, pong (sorry my delay)
<beuno> unimix, hola!
<beuno> estoy preparando la registracion
<unimix> Great !
<beuno> voy a tener que entrarle al CSS
<beuno> pero
<beuno> http://ubuconla.org/registrarse.php
<unimix> leyendo ...
<beuno> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFRNUUxEU2htenpDa0Q3YkhyLXZwZnc6MQ
<beuno> ahi se ve mejor
<beuno> hay algun dato que me falte agregarle?
<beuno> (quizas le cambie el theme, este no es de lo mas lindo)
<unimix> Me encanta la estetica !
<unimix> Y si, algun toque en el CSS habra que darle. Vos podes ?
<beuno> si si
<beuno> yo lo sigo hasta terminarlo
<beuno> y lo anuncio
<unimix> No sera el mas lindo pero no desentona para nada
<beuno> te parece que falte algun dato?
<unimix> buenisimo, ahora leo tranquilo el tema del contenido y si hay algo para agregar te aviso
<beuno> dale, no se me ocurrieron mas campos que esos para agregarle
<unimix> Le di una mirada rapida, como para ver todo en general
<beuno> quizas numero de DNI
<beuno> pero no se
<unimix> Por ahora no vi niguno que no deberia estar, y eso ya es algo a favor
<unimix> Mmmm ... si pedimos DNI nos metemos en la ley de proteccion de datos personales. Un bardo
<unimix> en todo caso lo pedimos cuando lleguen a la recepcion de la U
<beuno> bien
<unimix> Buenismo que este hecho asi. Esta alineado con el desarrollo del site
<unimix> Viste mi mal de hoy por la mañana respecto del tema charlas y la apertura ?
<beuno> no estoy al dia con los mails todavia, no
<beuno> ahora termino esto y me pongo a leer
<unimix> Ok. se que los mails son todo un tema para vos :) pero cuando puedas dale una leida en la lista de ubuconla
<unimix> y cualquier cosa me decis
<beuno> dale dale
<beuno> esta semana iba a ser tranquila
<beuno> pero no
<beuno> fue un quilombazo  :)
<unimix> mañana voy a estar en off seguramente toda la mañana, asi que cualquier cosa llamame al celu
<unimix> Le lechuceaste :)
<beuno> unimix, si tengo a alguien que es periodista
<beuno> y se dedica a la comunicacion
<beuno> que nos quiere ayudar
<beuno> si le juntamos material
<unimix> nunca hay que decir "esta semana viene tranquila", porque inmediatamente se pudre todo
<beuno> el me dijo que se encarga de difundir
<unimix> y que necesitaria que le pasemos para que pueda mover el tema ?
<beuno> unimix, supongo que un documento con la descripcion del evento
<beuno> donde eso, horarios, etc
<beuno> unimix, lo pido a la lista sino
<unimix> ok, termino de reviar un server que actualice anoche (CentOS) y me pongo a escribir un intento de gacetilla de prensa
<beuno> no tengo tiempo de ponerme a armarselo
<beuno> uh, dale, si podes seria un golazo
<beuno> y el mueve tambien sus contactos
<unimix> dale, si hay alguien que este dispuesto con cualidades para transmitir bien la cosa, bienvenido
 * beuno se dedico a hablar con gente y escribir mails esta seman
<beuno> *a
<unimix> pero no tengo problemas en escribir algo. Es mas ayer lo estuve masticando mentalmente. Me falta ponerlo en "papel"
<unimix> ;)
<beuno> _perfecto_
<beuno> y la semana que viene voy a ponerme con mi charla
<beuno> porque sino voy a llegar en pelotas
<beuno> de vuelta
<beuno> :)
<unimix> les pedi a los de CADESOL que nos ayuden en la difusion en empresas y como recien vuelvo de la calle no se si me contestaron
<unimix> bueno, casualmente de eso se trata el mail que mande hoy por la mañana
<unimix> decididamente el ambiente nerd/geek esta compuesto por borrachos amantes de la cerveza y por las huevadas gratis :)
<unimix> ayer, cuando mande en G+ que despues habia cerveceada tuve mas cantidad de +1 que si hubiera dado a conocer una primicia mundial
<unimix> algo similar paso con el tema de los CDs
<unimix> y esta bueno que asi sea :P
<beuno> heh
<unimix> Bueno, leo el form, hago la gacetilla y despues te comento
 * unimix se esta poniendo al dia con los mails ahora mismo
<beuno> perfecto
<beuno> yo no me voy a distraer y voy a terminar de implementar el form
<beuno> y despues mails
<unimix> beuno, de CADESOL me dijeron que haran difusion a sus asociados y demas relaciones institucionales y comerciales
<beuno> unimix, http://ubuconla.org/registrarse.php
<unimix> viendo ...
<unimix> en "Como te enteraste del evento" le agregaria las redes sociales
<beuno> si, es buena
<unimix> asi podemos tener una aproximacion sobre cual es la que tiene mas llegada (ademas de FB :) )
<beuno> done
<beuno> le agrego un boton al home y lo publico?
<unimix> y si no es mucho bardo, cuando elijan Otro que pueda especificar el canal
<unimix> creo que con eso estamos bien. Tenemos lo que necesitamos, no es un cuestionario para el visitante y esta lindisimo !
<beuno> creo que forms ya no me deja tanta magia
<unimix> Por eso te decia, si se puede. Si no se puede, paciencia. Es lo que hay
<unimix> creo que mas adelante habria que incluir un link al programa y en el programa un link al form
<unimix> asi el que se anota puede ver las actividades y el que ve las actividades y se quiere anotar, tiene todo ahi nomas, cerquita
<beuno> sip
<beuno> listo
<beuno> agregue la opcion al menu
<unimix> Master !
<beuno> mando un mail avisando que esta abierta la inscripcion
<unimix> Si, dale, excelente y empezamos a darle manija
<unimix> Gracias beuno !! ;)
<beuno> np
<beuno> unimix, te comparti el form tambien
<beuno> asi lo podes editar, ver asistentes, etc
<unimix> Ok, buenisimo !! Gracias !
<beuno> unimix, quien postea en ubuntu-ar.org?
<fede73de> hola
<fede73de> hola tengo una pregunta  hace poco que isntale ubuntu en mi ordenador y quisiera saber en donde encontrar una guia completa
<fede73de> para poder usarlo alguien me puede ayudar
<beuno> fede73de, la verdad que no estoy muy al tanto
<beuno> pero este parece ser un lugar bastante completo: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Portada
<unimix> beuno, yo armo el story en minutos nomas ya que estoy terminando con ese bendito CentOS
<beuno> unimix, buenisimo
<beuno> para anunciar que esta abierta la inscripcion
<beuno> y tener algo para mover por las redes sociales
<unimix> sisi, me imagine que era para eso :)
<unimix> se disparo en anillo-list y no se en las redes sociales (no me quiero distraer salvo lo minimo indispensable, asi termino de una vez)
<beuno> no hay apuro
<beuno> ya hay 10 registrados  :p
<unimix> Eeeee ... estaban en el form por defecto !! :P
<unimix> si fue asi, me parece una cabal demostracion de eficiencia ;)
<beuno> parecen todos de verdad!
<unimix> LOL !!! me gusto eso de "parecen" :D
<unimix> son bots
<beuno> 15 registrados!
<unimix> aplicando vivencias, 15 registrados == 5 asistentes ;)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-11
<LuiX> holaa, alguien ducho en eclipse y base de datos?
<LuiX> holaa, alguien ducho en eclipse y base de datos?
<agu10^> DJ Memo dijo que solo quiso mostrarle su música
<agu10^> "No tengo la culpa de que mi música sea una poronga" AGREGÓ
<debsan> cuánto tiempo estuviste pensando el chiste ?
<beuno> agu10^, no tiene nada que ver con Ubuntu
<beuno> ni es apropiado para este canal
<agu10^> jajajaj
<agu10^> :3
<agu10^> es gracioso
<cnbrit> hola..
<cnbrit> soy nuevo
<cnbrit> y necesito ayuda con xubuntu
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-12
<tkw-one> ?
<vickingo> Hola mi ubuntu 11.10 pide actualice a ubuntu 12.04. Pierdo los datos?
<AndroUser2> Alguien que me indique si pierdo o no los datos?
<vickingo> (vickingo) Hola mi ubuntu 11.10 pide actualice a ubuntu 12.04. Pierdo los datos?
<vickingo> ?
<Voodoo> hola a todos
<Voodoo> alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-05-13
<mario_> hola
<mario_> alguien puede brindarme ayuda con un tema de puertos, firewall, etc?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-08
<rulolp_> Hola!, Tengo problemas con unas fotos jpg que me está volviendo loco, aparece  Error interpreting JPEG image file, parece que un virus desordeno el binario, donde seria el lugar para preguntarlo?
<rulolp_> Son fotos muy preciadas, y parece que la camara digital pescó un virus en algún ciber, alguien sabe algo o donde sería bueno consultar?, gracias!
 * Germanaz0 heist baltimore
#ubuntu-ar 2013-05-10
<philipballew> beuno, I see you finally made it home from the golden state. Hope flight was well and we were able to represent ourselves well to you.
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-05
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> algiuen me puede ayudar
<invitado_web> saludos
<marcelo_fdz> invitado_web, buenas, pregunte nomás
<invitado_web> insstale ubuntu
<invitado_web> y estoy arremptentido
<invitado_web> ¿como puedo desintalarlo de mi sistema
<invitado_web> hols
<invitado_web> bueno parece que no tengo respuestas otro motivo mas para no usar este sistema operativo
<invitado_web> y si no puede responder por favor hagamelo saber
<GridCube> invitado_web, todo depende de como instalaste el sistema operativo
<GridCube> si lo instalaste eligiendo la opcion de instalar junto a windows, entonces simplemente elegi arrancar windows desde el inicio
<GridCube> si elegiste borrar todo y reemplazar windows, entonces tendras que conseguir un cd de instalación de windows y reinsalarlo
<invitado_web> ESO lo ya lo sabia
<invitado_web> solo queria saber si habia otra opcion para desintalar
<invitado_web> gracias de todas maneras
<invitado_web> ESTOY ARREPENTIDO CON ESTOS SISTEMAS OPERATIVOS, INSTALE FEDORA NO ME FUNCIONO PEPERMIN TAMPOCO UBUNTO 14 TAMPOCO AHORA TENGO EL GRAN PROBLEMA DE COMO SACARLO DE MI PC ¡¡ES MUY POCO PRACTICO, LA ASISTENCIA O SOPORTE MUY MALO, UNA LASTIMA ESTA EXPERIENCIA CON ESTOS SISTEMAS
<invitado_web> hola
<Oscar> Necesito los driver de la placa wirelessTP-Link TL-WN8200ND
<Oscar> Para Ubuntu 13.10 64 bits
<Fideliz> Será esto lo que andás buscando? http://www.tp-link.com/ca/products/details/?model=TL-WN8200ND
<Oscar> Si esa es la placa, pero no he podido configurarla con ubuntu
<Fideliz> Por lo que leí tiene algunos problemas, pero no sabría cómo ayudarte en este caso puntual
<Oscar> Es decir no hay driver para esta placa
<Fideliz> No sabría decirte, Oscar. Seguro alguien la tiene más clara por acá
<Oscar> ok, gracias
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-06
<neroxa> hola
<neroxa> hay alguien en la sala?=
<neroxa> holas
<neroxa> nadie¡?
<GridCube> neroxa, si nadie responde siempre podes preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<neroxa> oki, gracias
<neroxa> ahora lorsame me esta dando una mano
<neroxa> pero por las dudas te digo mi duda?
<GridCube> neroxa, siempre sirve preguntar, incluso si nadie te responde al instante alguien que pueda saber la respuesta puede leerla mas tarde y responderte
<neroxa> el tema es el siguiente recien instale la actualizacion de ubuntu 14.04 y tengo un problema con la resolucion del escritorio geniome 3
<neroxa> se ve todo gigante
<neroxa> en la configuracion la resolucion aparece la correcta pero el monitor me dice que es de 7 pulgadas cuando el mio es de 32
<GridCube> estas usando los controladores adicionales?
<GridCube> pasa lo mismo en la pantalla de login?
<neroxa> no
<neroxa> en la de loguin se ve bien
<GridCube> probaste entrando a una sesion de invitado?
<neroxa> nop
<neroxa> trat de cambiar usando los otros gnome que me aprecen
<GridCube> proba y fijate si funciona bien
<GridCube> proba usar una sesion como usuario invitado
<neroxa> bueno banca que me relogueo
<GridCube> neroxa, :) por favor usa el canal publico
<GridCube> neroxa_, tendras que borrar la carpeta ~/.config/gnome3 asumo
<GridCube> se regenera cuando volves a cargar una sesion
<neroxa_> simplemente la elimino?
<GridCube> sep
<neroxa_> banka
<GridCube> como te digo, se regenera
<GridCube> neroxa_, estoy asumiendo que si instalaste el  metapaquete ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<neroxa_> mmm, como saberlo jeje, disculpa la ignorancia
<neroxa_> estimo que si tengo genome 3 es porque lo instale antes de la acutalizacion con ubuntu 13
<GridCube> neroxa_, hace un apt-get install  ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<GridCube> si está instalado entonces te va a decir "ubuntu-gnome-desktop esta en su ultima version disponible"
<neroxa_> esta instalando
<GridCube> k
<GridCube> probate si anda reseteando los configs
<neroxa_> bank que temina de intalar el ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<neroxa_> aun no probe de borrar los config
<GridCube> ah, no no, entendi que si esta instalado
<GridCube> no que estabas instalando
<neroxa_> puse el comando que em dijiste y comenzo a instlar
<GridCube> si no tenias el gnome-desktop mas vale que todo se iba a ver mal
<neroxa_> bank que ya vengo en 10 minutos que voy al parquimetro, luego te digo gracias
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-08
<Lucianorg> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-05-09
<luisgrin> hola
<luisgrin> hola gente, tengo algunas aplicaciones corriendo en ubuntu sobre amazon, necesito soporte de backups, replicaciones etc... ya esta montado pero necesito soporte
<Juesto> ola q ase
<invitado_web> hola
<Juesto> Buenas
<invitado_web> queria saber de ubuntu phone
<invitado_web> quiero instalarlo pero no se si ya esta para mi celu
<Juesto> invitado_web: no debe de estar, esta en fase experimental
<Juesto> pero seguramente podes poner ubuntu touch en tu android.
<Juesto> Requiere un nivel tecnico
<Juesto> experiencia con flasheo de roms
<invitado_web> se descarga de la web de ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-05-14
<meh> estoy intentando compilar  un programa
<meh> el navegador iridium
<meh> es un for alemán de chromium
<meh> que se enfoca en la privacidad
<meh> hasta el momento la compilación  estaba bien
<meh> resolvi problemas de dependenciasarreglando el archivocontrol
